# Pour ou contre la disparition du Ti?



## Jacen (21 Février 2003)

Mis à part le fait qu'Apple a du mal apparement à produire assez d'Alu 12 et 17 pour tout le monde, ce qui paraît repousser l'échéance fatale, je me demandais si vous aimeriez qu'il soit adaptez à la mode Alu, ou si vous aimeriez qu'on est encore la possibilité de choisir entre 15.2 Ti et 15.4 Alu... En sachant que le Ti na plus de peinture qui s'écaille (officiellement), qu'il est toujours aussi beau, et qu'au moins, chez lui, les ports sont protégés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1045799506Jacen">


*Alors?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Le Ti a fait son temps
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Que le Ti vive pour des lustres et des lustres
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Perso, j'aimerai bien un Ti avec clavier rétroéclairé


----------



## Yip (21 Février 2003)

Y a pas d'option "Sans opinion" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ben oui, je connais pas assez le Titanium pour pouvoir répondre, en plus j'ai pas encore pu comparer avec mon (futur) Albook (grrrr).


----------



## ficelle (21 Février 2003)

on s'en fou...
le ti doit evoluer, et il ne vont pas se gratter parceque certains le preferent aux nouveaux powerbook.
j'aurais bien aimé qu'ils gardent une ligne façon pismo, mais on va pas faire une manif pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toute façon, des la semaine prochaine, les alliages de metaux enrichis a l'uranium apauvri vont redevenir a la mode... et meme l'Al va etre hasbeen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'vais partir elever des chevres et faire de jolis macrabook


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on s'en fou...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà pareil


----------



## _arno (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

de même, de toute manière il faut qu'ils évoluent, design, couleur, options...


----------



## supermac (21 Février 2003)

Couleur? comment ca couleur? tu ne t'attend tout de même pas a en voir un en bleu si?


----------



## bobo (21 Février 2003)

En orange style mac gen ou ibook ce serait sympa


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Le TI n'est pas encore mort ! Vive le TI !


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Février 2003)

pareil que Melaure !


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Pareil que PowerBook867 !


----------



## ficelle (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pareil que PowerBook867 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
gnagnagna... ben vous vous etes trouvé tous les deux.
z'avez qu'a continuer en ukrainien, comme ça on sera peinard


----------



## _arno (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * Couleur? comment ca couleur? tu ne t'attend tout de même pas a en voir un en bleu si?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et en noir anthracite, il te plairait...


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Ukrainien ? Avant ou après Tchernobil ? Avec les mutations, la langue à du évoluée ...


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _arno:</font><hr /> * 

et en noir anthracite, il te plairait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non ça rappelerait trop les revêtements en titane brulé de la navette ...


----------



## ricchy (23 Février 2003)

A voté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Longue vie au Ti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je l'aime mon Ti, même si j'ai pas vu l'albook.
Sur mon île, j'ai pas beaucoup de chance d'en voir un. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oups, j'ai dit la réponse de mon vote. oh tant pis c pas grave...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2003)

L'abandon pur et simple? Je penche plutôt à une mise à jour du design... Mais Apple doit encore nous surprendre, car on ne peut faire plus épuré au niveau design. Qu'aura-t-elle à nous proposer?


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * L'abandon pur et simple? Je penche plutôt à une mise à jour du design... Mais Apple doit encore nous surprendre, car on ne peut faire plus épuré au niveau design. Qu'aura-t-elle à nous proposer?  * 

[/QUOTE]

A voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après le pismo qui, il faut le dire, avait une coque sublime - encore maintenant cette machine tranche par rapport aux autres toutes marques confondues - le Ti à vécu... dans les boutiques ! Il a encore de beaux jours à l'occasion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il faut qu'il évolue. Et tant qu'à évoluer... Moi je suis assez pour les séries limitées. Vous vous souvenez lors du premier Key note de Steve à Paris. Il nous avait parlé d'une discussion qu'il avait eue avec le patron de Swatch...
Revenons au Ti.
Ce qui m'a fait sauter dessus lorsqu'il est sorti : la puissance qui me permettait d'abandonner le PowerMac, la taille de l'écran, son poids et son épaisseur, la fermeture de l'écran, le track pad géant.
Ce que je ne regretterais pas : La difficulté à retirer la prise Ethernet, les hauts parleurs de merde, la batterie qu'il faut bricoler sous peine de narcolepsie, le lecteur en façade qui m'oblige à faire des acrobaties pour insérer ou sortir un cd lorsque je l'utilise vautré dans le canapé.
17" ça ne passe pas sur mon porte-bagages, le 12", c'est Trop court, le 15", c'est l'idéal. Un plus puissant, plus léger plus lumineux avec les ports et le mange-disque sur les côtés. Je serais pour un boîtier avec plus de caractère... mais ce que fait Apple pour le professionnel est toujours au-dessus du lot (je n'aimais pas trop la première génération d'iMac et iBook)
A oui... 15,4" maxi. Je trouve que la résolution du 12" est trop élevée. On ne peut pas travailler en 100% en 12 points, les caractères sont trop petits.


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> *
Ce que je ne regretterais pas : La difficulté à retirer la prise Ethernet, les hauts parleurs de merde, la batterie qu'il faut bricoler sous peine de narcolepsie, le lecteur en façade qui m'oblige à faire des acrobaties pour insérer ou sortir un cd lorsque je l'utilise vautré dans le canapé. * 

[/QUOTE]
Pour le prise Ethernet c'est vrai que c'est galère selon le câble. Par contre pour le problème de jointure de la batterie, seul les premiers modèles sont concernés (400 et 500). Pas de problème sur le 550. Et le CD s'éjecte toujours devant sur le 17. Le 12 n'est qu'une copie de l'iBook ...


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Pour le prise Ethernet c'est vrai que c'est galère selon le câble. Par contre pour le problème de jointure de la batterie, seul les premiers modèles sont concernés (400 et 500). Pas de problème sur le 550. Et le CD s'éjecte toujours devant sur le 17. Le 12 n'est qu'une copie de l'iBook ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas d'accord ! A ce moment, tous les portables sont des copies de portables ! Avant le Ti, tous les portables avaient les lecteurs sur le côté. C'était plus pratique lorsque tu bosses avec la machine sur les genoux. Cela arrive souvent avec un portable. Pour la connectique, c'est avec l'iBook première génération que c'est arrivé. Le fait que l'on puisse connecter et déconnecter des périphériques à chaud avec la nouvelle connectique à changer l'usage. On plug et déplug plus souvent. Le fait de faire basculer la connectique sur le côté et ainsi de la rendre plus accessible n'est pas anodin.
L'Alu12" reprend toutes ces bonnes idées avec LA très bonne idée : la compacité. Il était étonnant d'avoir un presque ultra-portable dans la gamme grand public et pas dans la gamme Pro. L'Alu12" est en fait plus petit encore !
Reste quelque défaut que je pressens (je n'en ai pas utilisé, juste manipulé) : Ils auraient pu mettre une partie de la connectique à droite comme sur le 17 ". Je pense particulièrement au deuxième port USB qui aurait gagné à se trouver à droite, à l'avant du lecteur (souris pour les droitiers). La fente pour attacher un câble de sécurité aurait été bien mieux placée tout à l'arrière du côté. Reste l'écran qui propose une résolution qui n'est plus adaptée à la vision humaine. On a du 106 dpi alors qu'il ne faut pas dépasser le 100 si on souhaite proposer des textes lisibles par tous. Les utilisateurs de Photoshop ne s'en plaindront pas. Par contre, les utilisateurs de Word devront travailler en 125 ou 150 %. Le must serait un écran haute résolution (200dpi, rêvons un peu) avec un MacOS X qui saurait adapter son affichage pour ce type d'écran comme le fait très bien palmOS5.


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
gnagnagna... ben vous vous etes trouvé tous les deux.
z'avez qu'a continuer en ukrainien, comme ça on sera peinard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois qu'ils vont nous faire des petits ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne suis pas d'accord ! A ce moment, tous les portables sont des copies de portables ! Avant le Ti, tous les portables avaient les lecteurs sur le côté. C'était plus pratique lorsque tu bosses avec la machine sur les genoux. Cela arrive souvent avec un portable.  * 

[/QUOTE]

de toute façon, avec la plupart des générations de TI, ça chauffe tellement que tu ne peux pas vraiment l'utiliser sur les genoux non plus !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> *Reste l'écran qui propose une résolution qui n'est plus adaptée à la vision humaine. On a du 106 dpi alors qu'il ne faut pas dépasser le 100 si on souhaite proposer des textes lisibles par tous. Les utilisateurs de Photoshop ne s'en plaindront pas. Par contre, les utilisateurs de Word devront travailler en 125 ou 150 %.  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh... j'utilise pas Word mais Photoshop et pour avoir travaillé sur un iBook blanc, j'ai eu plus de mal aux yeux en trois heures qu'en une journée sur un écran d'iMac G3 à 1024 (et son rafraichissement lamentable). Merci msieur apple de ne pas me rendre encore plus myope !!


----------



## dedoli (23 Février 2003)

Reconnaissez quand même que lorsque le Ti est sorti, il a fait sensation. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'AluBook fase autant preuve de caractère.
Mon Ti n'est pas seulement une machine que j'utilise, mais aussi un très bel objet que je me plaît à contempler de temps en temps.
On pourra dire ce qu'on veut de la place de ses ports, de son emplacement de lecteur cd/dvd/graveur, de sa propension à chauffer (bien réduite sur les dernières générations), tous ses défauts, et bien evidemment toutes ses qualités, font que le Ti reste une machine attachante, belle à mourir, et il serait dommage qu'Apple la mette au placard pour uniformiser sa gamme de portable pro...


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

Très belle réponse !


----------



## Jacen (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * Reconnaissez quand même que lorsque le Ti est sorti, il a fait sensation. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'AluBook fase autant preuve de caractère.
Mon Ti n'est pas seulement une machine que j'utilise, mais aussi un très bel objet que je me plaît à contempler de temps en temps.
On pourra dire ce qu'on veut de la place de ses ports, de son emplacement de lecteur cd/dvd/graveur, de sa propension à chauffer (bien réduite sur les dernières générations), tous ses défauts, et bien evidemment toutes ses qualités, font que le Ti reste une machine attachante, belle à mourir, et il serait dommage qu'Apple la mette au placard pour uniformiser sa gamme de portable pro...   * 

[/QUOTE]mon héros!


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * et il serait dommage qu'Apple la mette au placard pour uniformiser sa gamme de portable pro...   * 

[/QUOTE]

le coeur a ses raisons que le marketing ne connait point !!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> *En sachant que le Ti na plus de peinture qui s'écaille (officiellement) * 

[/QUOTE]

mon Ti a été fabrique il y a 2 ans, je l'ai depuis un an et la peinture n'a pa bouger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pourtant je m'en sert tout les jours et il a deja pas mal voyager (beaucoup de transport en commun)


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Février 2003)

Comme beaucoup ici, je suis amoureux de mon Ti.
Je ne trouve pas qu'il chauffe tellement (largement utilisable sur les genoux), et je n'ai aucun pb de batterie (décrochage ou quoi que ce soit) ni de prise Ethernet difficile à débrancher. Effectivement, il est solide, résiste au trajet en vélo, métro, ...

Les principaux défauts : 
haut-parleurs pourris
mange-disque qui avale difficilement les disques
entrée son à gauche et non à l'arrière avec les autres ports
écran difficile à soulever avec une main 

Ces défauts sont selon moi mineurs et le Ti est donc une machine quasi parfaite qu'il serait dommage d'arrêter de produire.

Mon fantasme caché : un nouveau PB qui aurait le look sublimissime du Pismo ...


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * Reconnaissez quand même que lorsque le Ti est sorti, il a fait sensation.
... et il serait dommage qu'Apple la mette au placard pour uniformiser sa gamme de portable pro...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il fait toujours sensation. Je sors la bête du panier à vélo. le boîtier ne peut qu'attirer les regards. Je branche le vidéo projecteur, l'ouvre... il est déjà opérationnel... ça tue !

Une rupture comme lors du passage du Pismo au Ti, ne semble pas d'actualité.  On voit bien que le 17" est l'héritier du Ti. Le 12" ne pouvait pas être aussi mince vu ses dimensions. Mais si 15" il y a, il ressemblera au Ti comme le 17" lui ressemble, au moins dans les volumes. Le boîtier risque de rester métallique pour des raisons de dissipation de chaleur. Je prédis que le métallique va contaminé les iBook dès qu'ils sont proposés avec G4. Par ailleurs, les machines semblent assorties à l'interface graphique : du métal ou de l'aqua (transparence dans les blancs gris) Le métal de Safari et d'iMovie 3 est plus foncés. Un 15" en métal brossé ???


----------



## Mangemanche (24 Février 2003)

... ou plaqué acajou.

Quelqu'un peut m'indiquer dans les forums où on parle de l'Alubook pour la vrai raison de son achat, un 12' en G4 ? Pour ma part je n'attendais que cela, et peu m'importe qu'il soit blanc, gris ou bleu cerise. A noter que le design du TI/Alu ne fait que suivre celui de l'électroménager, et que dans cette logique la prochaine tendance devrait être "acier brossé".


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

on veut de portable leger pas de frigo de 3 tonnes


----------



## Jacen (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on veut de portable leger pas de frigo de 3 tonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]d'un autre côté, s'ils étaient mieux refroidis


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

je ne me plein absolument pas de la chaleur dégager par mon Ti, grace a lui j'ai les cuisses bronzer toutes l'années


----------



## steph75 (24 Février 2003)

franchement apple à fait des progrés : mon TI 1ghz chauffe moins que mon ancien un 667 ou j'avais l'impression d'être dans un avion vu le bruit incessant du ventilo.


----------



## Jacen (24 Février 2003)

Le mien chauffe quand je suis dans mon lit et que par inadvertance je bouche les sorties des ventilos avec la couverture


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steph75:</font><hr /> * franchement apple à fait des progrés : mon TI 1ghz chauffe moins que mon ancien un 667 ou j'avais l'impression d'être dans un avion vu le bruit incessant du ventilo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le 550, ça va aussi ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steph75:</font><hr /> * franchement apple à fait des progrés : mon TI 1ghz chauffe moins que mon ancien un 667 ou j'avais l'impression d'être dans un avion vu le bruit incessant du ventilo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le Ti 400, ça va aussi ...


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Février 2003)

Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester le TI867 et le TI 1GHZ tant au niveau d'os9 que d'os x au sujet du bruit du ventilateur ?

En effet je trouve que mon TI867 fait beaucoup de bruit sous os 9, un peu moins sous OS X. Peut être que le 1GHZ fait moins de bruit ? Qui peut répondre sérieusement ?


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

Si on me passe les deux machines, je veux bien faire les tests ?


----------



## nekura (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Si on me passe les deux machines, je veux bien faire les tests ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je peux prêter le 1GHz pour faire le test, mais il faudrait aussi un local très silencieux et la deuxième bécane


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Qui propose un PB867 sur Lyon ?


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Février 2003)

Que veux tu dire par là, Melaure?
Mi je suis a Valence, donc pas loin.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

En fait qui se propose pour venir à l'AUG avec un PB867 ? Nekura peux déjà venir avec le sien.


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * Reconnaissez quand même que lorsque le Ti est sorti, il a fait sensation. * 

[/QUOTE]

exact : je me suis précipité acheter tinyjeanba, mon pismo 500 qui va toujours bien et se la pête toujours autant (s'pas ficelle !?!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














sinon pour la couleur, je l'aimerai bien en violet ou prune voire avec carrosseries interchangeables de différentes couleurs, assorties à mes housses de couettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










hin hin hin ©


----------



## ficelle (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * 

exact : je me suis précipité acheter tinyjeanba, mon pismo 500 qui va toujours bien et se la pête toujours autant (s'pas ficelle !?!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

bien sur qu'il se la pete mon pismo, et je compte faire une petite fete pour ses 3 ans...
nan mais, j'aime pas les ordi anguleux !


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Lors de la sortie du TI, les promos sur les Pismo étaient alléchantes. Mais je n'avais pas encore les finances. Et je ne regrette pas d'avoir attendu la seconde génération de TI qui corrigeait pas mal de défault ...


----------



## bateman (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mon Ti a été fabrique il y a 2 ans, je l'ai depuis un an et la peinture n'a pa bouger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pourtant je m'en sert tout les jours et il a deja pas mal voyager (beaucoup de transport en commun)  * 

[/QUOTE]

idem.
Ti rules.


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et je compte faire une petite fete pour ses 3 ans...* 

[/QUOTE]

cool un goûter pour les pismos de 3 ans et plus !

je te dépose tinyjeanba vers 15h après son cours de solfège et je le récupère vers 18h30, ça ira ?

j'espère qu'il fera beau pour qu'ils profitent bien de ton jardin

hin hin hin ©


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * je te dépose tinyjeanba vers 15h après son cours de solfège et je le récupère vers 18h30, ça ira ?* 

[/QUOTE]
cool,
dis lui qu'il pourra discuter couture avec les palourdes,
et prendre des cours de bicross avec avec les ti...
mais pas de 867, z'ont pas été sages !


----------



## steph75 (26 Février 2003)

contre : que deviendrait ma vie sans lui ! hein !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steph75:</font><hr /> * contre : que deviendrait ma vie sans lui ! hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

déjà t'aurais plus de temps pour aller à la plage (de paris), pasque les powerbook ça aime pas trop le sable, ça les gratte de partout. 

moi j'ai essayé au mien de lui faire passer son baptème de plongée, mais ils avaient pas de palmes à sa taille, le masque adhérait mal au capot et l'embou du tuba ne rentre pas dans les fentes du ventilo pourtant il aurait bien voulu essayer : depuis qu'il a vu ce documentaire sur les raies, il me demande tout le temps si elles aussi ont des baies extractibles et si elles sont compatibles airport extrème ou seulement airport

quant à la planche à voile, le pauvre n'arrivait déjà même pas à tenir debout sur la planche

hin hin hin ©


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Pour tout ceux qui un Powerbook 867 15" ne le regrettez pas, ce n'est pas le 12" qui va vous ridiculiser ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://macspeedzone.com/html/hardware/machine/comparison/portable/powerbook/index.shtml


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steph75:</font><hr /> * contre : que deviendrait ma vie sans lui ! hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait dur en effet ...


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pour tout ceux qui un Powerbook 867 15" ne le regrettez pas, ce n'est pas le 12" qui va vous ridiculiser ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://macspeedzone.com/html/hardware/machine/comparison/portable/powerbook/index.shtml * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est fou ce qu'un Mo de cache N3 peut faire...!!


----------

